# Just got a call from a friend about some barnwood.



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

He wanted to know if I wanted anymore of it. The last I got from him I used a 2.50X10, inch oak for the main fromt board on my reloading bench. The table was also used a a anvil.
Talk about stout 100 + year old oak. Depending on what I get I will share if there is anyone in the Nashville that would like to get some of it.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am guessing progressive? My bench was perfectly fine till I went progressive, then it seamed I could not get the bench stout enough. 

Sounds like a cool offer, wish I lived closer. I do need to build a dedicated bench for my ever expanding gear.


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Well good news and bad news. I got a 5ft 2 3/4 by 6. It came out of a barn that was built 100+ years ago. Talk about heavy.
There may be more I hope. If anyone needs a piece I'll wack it off.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep that stuff is heavy. A few years back I got some old growth pine from the local hardware store which has been in continuous operation since 1901, but the building itself was about ten years old when they opened their doors so the wood was felled in the last decade of the century before last. That sounds old. It is old.

They had to replace a section of the original flooring and the joists were 3" x 12" by 16' long. I came away with some nice sections that were still rock solid. Man you talk about heavy. An 8' section of that stuff is a load buddy. And the rings were so tight in some places you have to squint to see them.

Glad you got some too. It doesn't sound too exciting to some maybe, but having a piece of it in your hands just feels . . . . good.


----------

